# DNS Workable Example



## Dhital (Nov 4, 2011)

I am a newbie to FreeBSD servers. I am going to operate my server as a DNS server. Working through nos. of examples I found in internet are still incomplete for my mission. Rather then a small topic I want detail workable samples for using DNS with all zone files and conf file as I am stupid IT starter. Could any one please help providing workable link.


----------



## idle (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-dns.html.
You'd better look for documentation, but not examples, if you don't want to be an eternal _starter_.


----------

